# Alcohol



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I drank nearly half of a bottle of alcohol (not that much, I know) one night last month. The taste was disgusting but I kept drinking it because I was feeling extremely depressed at the time; then I started to cry really hard to the point I thought my chest was going to explode.

I don't know whether I'd try it again or not, but despite the emotional pain it felt good to cry after keeping my pain repressed inside of me for so long. But my friends are disappointed in me for doing this and one of them truly thinks that they can't help me anymore. I can only imagine how my parents are going to feel when they find out.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Alcohol is never the right road to tread down. I became extremely addicted to it to help with my depression\DP and anxiety. I firmly believe that it probably added on another year to my DP\DR and other mental health issues.

I can agree with you on the crying part. I cried today for the first time in a while and it felt liberating. 24 years old, grown man living with his parents and I'm crying in my room due to something that was said on the show Dexter lol


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

freezeup said:


> Alcohol is never the right road to tread down. I became extremely addicted to it to help with my depression\DP and anxiety. I firmly believe that it probably added on another year to my DP\DR and other mental health issues.
> 
> I can agree with you on the crying part. I cried today for the first time in a while and it felt liberating. 24 years old, grown man living with his parents and I'm crying in my room due to something that was said on the show Dexter lol


Agreed. Alcohol is NEVER good.

However, crying is.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I understand that excessive consumption of alcohol isn't good, but I don't know how or what else to do to make my emotions come to the surface. I just want to feel real again.


----------



## Wilfredgik (12 mo ago)

If you want to show yourself for real, what stops you from doing it without alcohol? You can also open up to your friends without drinking alcohol. I'm sure that your most devoted friends will understand you and help you cope with this pain. If you don't want to burden your friends with your problems, contact theluckiestclub.com and sign up for a winter course. There will also be people who will be able to listen to you, and you will be able to speak out to them calmly because they are strangers to you and will not be able to harm you in any way. Moreover, they are also going through a difficult period in their lives.


----------



## Kasper01 (Dec 18, 2021)

I drink alcohol maybe 1 time a week my Dpdr just to feel free and careless and kind of a timeout from this shitty condition, my Dpdr dont worsen exept more anxiety the day after but i can handle that and its not that bad either it totally depends on my thoughts. I cannot handle weed tho that is how i got Dpdr well one of the reasons


----------

